# Using an overflow with a sump & trickle filter



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I just got a second hand tank with a built in overflow in the corner, the kind that has a hole i think is for use with a 'trickle filter' in a sump.
I have never used this method of filtration before and I have a couple of questions about it I thought someone could help me with:

1) do you buy the whole setup or make your own? (i've seen several strange home made creations)

2) how does it compare with a canister filter?

3) since it does not drag water from the bottom of the tank, is it as effective in removing waste particles or is it primarily a biological process, if so would I need to use a second filter?

Any info you could provide (including the proper name for this process) would be great
Cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Do some "sump" searches in the DIY forum and look in the forum DIY library. Lots of info to get you started.

WDs are typically noisier than a canister, easier to maintain and just as effective in biological filtration, if not more, depending on your media set up. They also thoroughly aerate the water making separate aeration unnecessary. They will be good mechanical filters if set up correctly and if there is good circulation in the main tank. Drawing from the top of the tank might be a small hurdle, but one that is easily overcome.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

The more water in your system the healthier it can be for you fish. Unlike a cannister you gain a lot more surface area for air exchange and better oxygenation for your bio-filter. (As Charlutz said, depending on how you set it up.) Because of this you don't need as much turn over rate "gph" to get the same filtration.

Do a search for ugj (undergravel jets) also. This will help keep detritus suspended in the water column where your overflows will have an easier time picking it up.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers guys, 
it does sound like the best option for me, will check out the DIY to find out how to make one.
Thanks for your help
Mcflyyy


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I've done a bunch of research and i'm sorted out on how to make my own sump, filters etc. The one thing I haven't been able to find out is this: Can you use undergravel jets with SAND? I imagine they'd blow it all over the place :-? The thing is, the main reason I'm setting up this tank is so I can have a sand substrate, but I can't imagine this setup working effectivelyt without some kind of tank bottom outlet and jets seem a good way to go. 
Any ideas?
Cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

A ugj can work just fine with sand but you'll want to keep the jets above the sand and pointed at an upwards angle.

I have mine set up so they will be about an 1" above the sand and pointed up at about a 15 degree angle. Before I glued all the pieces together I ran it in the bottom of my tank and adjusted as needed.




























The entire ugj system will be hidden inside my diy background.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Making the jet system a part of your diy background is starting to gain some popularity among members.  
Before long we'll have you building a fish room addition......It's an addiction. :lol:


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks fantastic! from the second I saw your pics i decided to do it. I realise its a fair bit of effort but so far the plan includes building a custom sized double chamber plywood sump, getting the tank drilled and creating a jet system. so adding concrete to the lot won't be adding too much work to the total :lol: 
I checked out your other thread and asked a question in there so I won't go into it here,
cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------

